# Last Night's Luna Eclipse



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Did anyone get out and watch the lunar eclipse last night?? If you didn't, then you missed a great show. As the moon rose over Wisconsin it was extremely large and brillantly orange as it entered the earth's Penumbra (a weaker shadow that surrounds the Umbra, the darker shadow that actually makes the moon disappear). Soon after 9pm (wisconsin time) the earth's main shadow (Umbra) started to swallow the moon. It took almost an hour for the moon to be completely consumed, which was alright with me as I was still working and couldn't watch continuously. Around 10:05 I watched as the last little sliver of moon slowly slipped into the Totality of the eclipse. What an awesome sight!!! All that was left was a very dim, redish-orange disk that was easily missed if you didn't know where to look. Unfortunately, soon after Totality started, the clouds rolled in and I had to end my observation session  So I didn't get a chance to watch the moon reappear. Luckily, if you missed it last night, or were under cloud cover, North America will have another chance to see a Lunar Eclipse on Nov. 9th.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

We had rain and clouds so no eclipse for me, nor were we able to see the meteor showers this year Very bad weather luck this year. I did see it on tv though so I saw something, oddly enough though I had a dream about it, so I saw it there instead!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes, Pete, I saw it. That kind of thing gives me a case of the "Wows!"


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

clouds!!! argh!! i dragged the kids out of bed, but there was too much cloud cover!!! maybe next time.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

At 9:35 pm when I hit the parking lot you could see the moon. At 10:40, it was gone. Covered by clouds.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Here in the west it was a great show . Clear skies to boot ! Imagine that ! I also suggest to all of our friends who take some time out of there lives in looking up instead of down to take a look at Mars this August . Remember , do not look at the finger just pointing to the sky or you shall miss all of the heavenly glory .
Clear skies to all , Doug.........................


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm in a Chicago suburb and we had perfect skies for watching it. However, it never colored!!  It was a bit of a let down...but cool just the same. Only when it was totally eclipsed did it take on an dim reddish/grayish hue.

Maybe next time...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Chefboy, glad to hear that you had such wonderful viewing!!! I guess we were some of the few, though I didn't get to see all of it. The first half was amazing!!


----------



## mage (Mar 21, 2003)

missed it didnt even know about it


----------

